# Metex DM-45 mill help please



## Rick in the shed (Jun 9, 2017)

G'day , does anyone know much about metex dm-45 mill, in general, as I'm new to all this any info would be great, but in particular ,lifting points - how to sling properly , and PDF manual ,thanks


----------



## LucknowKen (Jun 10, 2017)

Welcome Rick!


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (Aug 27, 2017)

It looks a lot like one of the generic clones of the Rong Fu 45. I would check Grizzly for a on line manual.

For slinging , I forgot how I did mine, but if you use a nylon sling and double wrap the column , crossing your eyes under the gearhead. That should get you close enough for your balance point.  A nylon sling will choke on the column and carry a fair bit of weight. Lock your head, and for the sake of your feet, stay out from under it.


----------

